# Using Laptop as a DVD Recorder



## taj2 (Aug 18, 2003)

I am quite sure this question has been asked before but a search only revealed answers for Series2 SA or people who wanted to transfer data to the laptop hard drive.

I am going to be purchasing a new laptop with a DVD Recorder and I want to know if it is possible to connect the laptop to the TiVo to burn shows to a DVD?

Note I do not want to do any "hacks, etc" to the TiVo.

Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need a capture device, which you use essentially as a VCR, as far as the DVR is concerned.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Most if not all video capture devices feed a RCA or S-VIdeo signal through the capture device and then output to USB. It will work, but the picture quality will not be as good as just copying your shows directly to a standalone DVD burner.


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 7, 2005)

Actually you need some sort of TV tuner for the PC to capture the video in MPEG format and then convert that to DVD and burn it.


----------



## taj2 (Aug 18, 2003)

All I want to do is be able to watch shows on my iPod which if DTV would enable SA Tivo functionality I could do with no problem....

I haveheard the new non-Tivo DVR may do this at some point...


----------



## HogarthNH (Dec 28, 2001)

taj2 said:


> All I want to do is be able to watch shows on my iPod which if DTV would enable SA Tivo functionality I could do with no problem....
> 
> I haveheard the new non-Tivo DVR may do this at some point...


It will support "a wide variety of portable media players". I don't expect the iPod to be one of them, because of DirecTV's interface requirements.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=799955&highlight=


> The DIRECTV 2Go service will allow DIRECTV customers to transfer programming content from their DIRECTV Plus DVR to a wide variety of portable media players. Supporting DIRECTV specific audio and video formats, the service will enable customers to connect a DIRECTV compatible portable media player directly to DIRECTV receivers. DIRECTV 2Go devices will also display DIRECTV content in a separate menu area with a DIRECTV-branded user interface. These new media players further demonstrate DIRECTV's commitment to providing consumers with the content they want, how they want it, and where they want it. DIRECTV plans to launch the DIRECTV 2Go service in 2006.


----------



## taj2 (Aug 18, 2003)

If iPods are not compatible it will once again be "content" providers missing the boat. By far, the iPod is the dominant portable media device that allows one to watch video content.

I just don't get it....perhaps it is Microsofts way of sticking it to Apple as I assume it is because of DRM issues.


----------



## HogarthNH (Dec 28, 2001)

taj:

That's a good guess.

Moreover, apple's business model is set up where THEY get a share of the money for the content.
Microsoft's model is where the content distributors and creators get the money, and you don't have to sell directly through Microsoft. I think the new Intel ViiV DRM scheme is also more supported by MS at the moment.. and this makes big dumb companies like DirecTV more comfortable. 

H


----------

